# old fashion bug sprayer prop



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

you will need;
1 mustard squirter
1 10" length of 2 inch pvc
1 bottle
1 dowel
scrap foam mats
spackle spray paint
black and silver spray paint
brown, tan and rust colored acrylic paint
hot glue
mod podge
scrap paper

cut the tip of the mustard squirter of to open it to a funnel shape.
glue on one end of the pvc, cut foam to stop the other end up. make a handle from a dowel and glue a piece of foam for the grip. cut the lid from the soda bottle and glue into the end of the mustard squirter container part. cut a piece of foam to connect the pvc tube to the mustard squirter "cannister". spray with spackle to give a rough rust like texture. spray with silver spray paint and then black, wait until dry then use acrylic paint to make rust colors. wrinkle the scrap paper to make a label and apply to the body with mod podge. this costed me nothing to make


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

*the latter phases*

here are the final and finished images


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

and they didnt upload


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You've probably maxed out on the number of attachments you can use (10), which is why a photo hosting site such as Photobucket is a better choice if you're going to post images. The only way to add more attachments is to delete some of the ones you've already posted.


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

I got the most part of them uploaded so ill try to delete a few


----------



## linglingo (Sep 15, 2012)

This tutorial never got finished, is it okay if I ask for another thread to be started about a similar project since it's so old?


----------



## linglingo (Sep 15, 2012)

EDIT: I misread the date
I'm sorry.


----------

